# 2016 Christmas giveaway



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 28, 2016)

Been looking for the Christmas giveaway thread and cant find it. Since noone has started it i will
Got a mac 1-40 and old mac parts saw to get rid of. The 1-40 runs (badly). Both for postage
Note: same offer on another site. First claim gets it


----------



## Philbert (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for starting this Jerry!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, thank you!

I'll find a few things to throw in here.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 28, 2016)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Been looking for the Christmas giveaway thread and cant find it. Since noone has started it i will
> Got a mac 1-40 and old mac parts saw to get rid of. The 1-40 runs (badly). Both for postage
> Note: same offer on another site. First claim gets it



That looks like an awesome saw! I'll have to find something to offer up on here. I like the McCulloch saws they just seem interesting to me. I will find something to throw in here for you guys that have been good to me


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 28, 2016)

@chipper1


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 29, 2016)

We'll be a-needin' this to be a sticky!


----------



## nstueve (Nov 29, 2016)

A few rules would be good!
1.) Postage is paid by person receiving said gift (unless otherwise noted by gifter)
2.) Please GIVE and RECEIVE!
3.) Gifts are meant to be kept and used, not flipping.

I will suggest a running list of items with the gifter listed so that people can keep track of what is still available and what has been taken. Just like the raffle threads. If you are a giving a gift add your item and name to the list. Once an item has been claimed we can add "gone or taken" to the line item.

1.) Mac 1-40 x2 - jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 chains of any length - nstueve


----------



## Philbert (Nov 29, 2016)

I think that it is up to the offerer to decide who receives their item; who covers shipping; etc. - it is theirs to gift. Not necessarily the first person claiming 'dibbs'. Might want to give it to a member who has contributed more, etc. Might want to just get rid of it.

Only 'rules' I would propose are:
- Give as well as receive;
- Accept for personal use, not for 'flipping'.

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Nov 29, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I think that it is up to the offerer to decide who receives their item; who covers shipping; etc. - it is theirs to gift. Not necessarily the first person claiming 'dibbs'. Might want to give it to a member who has contributed more, etc. Might want to just get rid of it.
> 
> Only 'rules' I would propose are:
> - Give as well as receive;
> ...


Sounds good edited above post.

But I would leave the shipping rule intact. If the giver wants to pay for shipping, they can express that at the time they list the item. "shipping free"... Otherwise if you ask for a gift, you should expect to pay the USPS, UPS, fedex bill. I had a couple claimed gifts before that were to outside USA and the shipping bill hurt... OR gifter can list "free shipping 48 CONUS" (continental US). Up to the gifter on shipping this way.


----------



## astnmacgto (Nov 29, 2016)

I absolutely agree that if someone is calling dibbs on something they need to put a gift up at the same time to keep things cheerful. I will be putting some items up here to give away as well, prolly some good one use chains or a saw or two.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 29, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I absolutely agree that if someone is calling dibbs on something they need to put a gift up at the same time to keep things cheerful. I will be putting some items up here to give away as well, prolly some good one use chains or a saw or two.



I don't think you have to give to receive but even small stuff is appreciated. Couple years back Mark (diggerdad) sent me some long cue tips, and a chunk of a old aluminum road sign and a few small things. Cheap but very helpful to make exhaust blocks and do some other projects! 

Never know what might be helpful to others!


----------



## astnmacgto (Nov 29, 2016)

nstueve said:


> I don't think you have to give to receive but even small stuff is appreciated. Couple years back Mark (diggerdad) sent me some long cue tips, and a chunk of a old aluminum road sign and a few small things. Cheap but very helpful to make exhaust blocks and do some other projects!
> 
> Never know what might be helpful to others!


That is a good point, I just figured it would keep some people from lurking trying to snag an item before someone else but it is up to the giver who gets the gift and if you need road signs I have quite a few haha


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Sounds good edited above post.
> 
> But I would leave the shipping rule intact. If the giver wants to pay for shipping, they can express that at the time they list the item. "shipping free"... Otherwise if you ask for a gift, you should expect to pay the USPS, UPS, fedex bill. I had a couple claimed gifts before that were to outside USA and the shipping bill hurt... OR gifter can list "free shipping 48 CONUS" (continental US). Up to the gifter on shipping this way.



Continental US is 49 states. Contiguous US is 48.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2016)

Large Flat rate of chain loops. (Around 40lbs of chain)


----------



## Philbert (Nov 30, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Continental US is 49 states. Contiguous US is 48.


You are correct geographically. But the US government considers 'CONUS' to include the lower 48 for administrative purposes. Alaska, Hawaii, and the territories are 'OCONUS'.

http://www.gsa.gov/portal/category/100120

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contiguous_United_States

Philbert


----------



## brandonstc6 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a good working skil electric chainsaw if anyone wants it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2016)

Philbert said:


> You are correct geographically. But the US government considers 'CONUS' to include the lower 48 for administrative purposes. Alaska, Hawaii, and the territories are 'OCONUS'.
> 
> http://www.gsa.gov/portal/category/100120
> 
> ...



Yup. That's what I just said... CONUS is the contiguous states (48) not continental. (49)


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 30, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> That is a good point, I just figured it would keep some people from lurking trying to snag an item before someone else but it is up to the giver who gets the gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Nov 30, 2016)

Sometimes to make it interesting I ask a saw related question like: Biggest bore the Stihl 028 came from factory with?


----------



## nstueve (Nov 30, 2016)

A few rules would be good!
1.) Postage is paid by person receiving said gift (unless otherwise noted by gifter)
2.) Please GIVE and RECEIVE!
3.) Gifts are meant to be kept and used, not flipping.

I will suggest a running list of items with the gifter listed so that people can keep track of what is still available and what has been taken. Just like the raffle threads. If you are a giving a gift add your item and name to the list. Once an item has been claimed we can add "gone or taken" to the line item.

1.) Mac 1-40 x2 - jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 chains of any length - nstueve
3.) skill electric saw - brandonstc6


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 30, 2016)

I figure if someone sends me 3 or 4 pm's, in rapid enough succession to "win" the gift, they must want (need) it pretty bad.


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 30, 2016)

Poulan / Craftsman Fuel Line Kit - fits most any 42cc or smaller saw from 1990-2010. Free Shipping to lower 48. Specify in PM which purge bulb is needed - Snap In or Screw In. Merry Christmas.


----------



## djones (Nov 30, 2016)

I have 2 Homelite bars for the Christmas give-a-way. 1 is a 16" bar with no markings that I can find. The other is an 18" bar with a anti-kick back guard. Both are 3/8" pitch. As this is a Christmas give-a-way, postage is on me for state side shipping.


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 30, 2016)

The Homelite bars are A061 Mount. Fitment:
Homelite - 180 SERIES, 190, 192, BANDIT, CLASSIC 192, ELECTRIC 200, 240, 240SL, 245 (BEFORE #XE339), LITTLE RED, LX-30, SUPER 2, SUPER 2CC, VI SUPER 2, XEL-14, XEL ELECTRIC, XL, XL2 (AFTER #504-2001), XL-2CC, XL-10, XL-14, XL-16.


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 30, 2016)

Poulan Fuel Line Kits claimed by djones and alabamatriker. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## atpchas (Nov 30, 2016)

Two loops of GB R43S (3/8LP, .043, semi-chisel). You tell me how many drive links, I spin ‘em up and send ‘em to you. You pay postage on a USPS Flat Rate box ($6.80).


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Dec 1, 2016)

I think this thread is great. I like the ideas and suggested rules to keep things fair. I also think it's a good idea when people say the item is gone and which member received it. I have a pile of poulans and older homelite top handles. This weekend I will see what models I have and offer them as a parts saw or just certain parts that are easy and quick to take off to lower shipping costs.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 1, 2016)

I will do for the Christmas giveaway 1 or 2 package of 5 chains. Oregon full chisel non safety 3/8 .050 in 72 or 84 drivelinks. they are one time use (only been used one time) chains in very good condition, may require a touch up with a file but most will probably run like they are. they are off of husqvarna 455 and 460 saws with 20" and 24" bars respctively. I will do all 24, 20, or mix of whatever you want. The close up is to show you what you are getting chain wise. They are dirty. recipient pays shipping.




Also will give away this homelite bar scabbard, pretty good shape just super dirty. also recipient pays shipping.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 1, 2016)

I sure could use some 84dl chains!


----------



## leecopland (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice going guys! Lets hope it stay gentlemanly. I'll have a look to see what I've got too.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 1, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I will do for the Christmas giveaway 1 or 2 package of 5 chains. Oregon full chisel non safety 3/8 .050 in 72 or 84 drivelinks. they are one time use (only been used one time) chains in very good condition, may require a touch up with a file but most will probably run like they are. they are off of husqvarna 455 and 460 saws with 20" and 24" bars respctively. I will do all 24, 20, or mix of whatever you want. The close up is to show you what you are getting chain wise. They are dirty. recipient pays shipping.
> View attachment 540668
> 
> View attachment 540672
> ...


Edit: I wasn't going to mention it but I guess I will anyway. anybody is more than welcome to put in a claim on these chains. I am going to keep a running list of people and after a week or so I will draw a name. Keeps it all fair! PM me if you would like a shot at em.
ADLM


----------



## svk (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm going to put a few things on here. Here is the first one.

Lightly used Oregon 064 pattern 14" bar for 1/4" pitch chain. This fits the older EMAB built small saws badged as Skil/Husky/Jonsered/Pioneer/Partner and others.




I'll cover the ride to anywhere in the US. First person to claim gets it.


----------



## jtGenerator (Dec 2, 2016)

Rules? Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules!
~~ Santa


----------



## James Miller (Dec 3, 2016)

Iv got a 3/8 .050 20 inch farm tough bar. I'll pay shipping in the US. Not much but I don't have much just like what this threads about.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 3, 2016)

It's the little things, everything is worth something to somebody. good gift though regardless


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 3, 2016)

This is the electric saw I'm giving away. It's a pretty good one. There is one small piece broke out of the plastic in the handle but it doesn't affect anything at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

Unused Oregon .325 sprocket nose. Came on a bar that was immediately converted to 3/8. Includes shipping to anywhere in the US to the first person who claims.


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> This is the electric saw I'm giving away. It's a pretty good one. There is one small piece broke out of the plastic in the handle but it doesn't affect anything at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who is the manufacturer of this? I may have a parts saw to give to the winner.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 3, 2016)

svk said:


> Who is the manufacturer of this? I may have a parts saw to give to the winner.



I believe it is made by skil electric company. I don't know if someone made it for them tho.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> I believe it is made by skil electric company. I don't know if someone made it for them tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then I don't have a parts saw. (Sorry to muddle the thread!)


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 3, 2016)

I could put the 20" Farm Tough bar to good use.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 3, 2016)

I would like to donate a Poulan Pro 295 w/ good compression but will need fuel lines and carb kit. Picked it up 3 yrs ago and haven't touched it so time for it to go to a loving home. I'll pay shipping in the main 48.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 3, 2016)

bowtechmadman said:


> I could put the 20" Farm Tough bar to good use.


PM sent.


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll do some digging and see what I got fellas. Merry Christmas to y'all from Tennessee


----------



## James Miller (Dec 4, 2016)

Husky bar has been claimed.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 4, 2016)

Poulan Pro has been claimed


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 4, 2016)

Also homelite bar cover has been claimed. I may or may not come up with another item for the giveaway. not sure yet


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 4, 2016)

Should we have a separate thread one from those in Canada? Shipping from the US is madness at the best of times!


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 4, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Should we have a separate thread one from those in Canada? Shipping from the US is madness at the best of times!


Probably wouldn't hurt, I would guess you'll have a smaller audience though.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't find much difference shipping to US or locally in Canada. However I have noticed a BIG difference in shipping from things like Ebay but I think sometimes that down to Ebay as a way for them to charge a high commission for selling.. I was shocked to find that they add the shipping charge that you make to the selling price before calculating the commission. I only buy things from China now, free shipping.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2016)

Tim Horton's is opening up a few locations here in Minnesota. That's kind of like a Christmas gift!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Tim Horton's is opening up a few locations here in Minnesota. That's kind of like a Christmas gift!
> 
> Philbert


There already is one up by Tower. If we ever do a GTG at my cabin you can go there


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all I am offering up the XL 12 days of Christmas
I have 12 XL 12's that i decided to part out during our upcoming cold snap and offer the parts to anyone who wants to pay freight. There are red XL12's and Super XL's and a blue one of each.Some turn over smooth if someone wants a complete one for any reason.This offer will be good till after the holidays.
My name is Thomas so i will plagiarize the shipping methods of Thomas 1.So if you are in a rush for parts to get a saw going let me know so i can get them out quicker.
PM me with your requests and address so i can get you a shipping cost.And then this thread wouldn't get as cluttered.
Thomas


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 5, 2016)

James Miller said:


> Iv got a 3/8 .050 20 inch farm tough bar. I'll pay shipping in the US. Not much but I don't have much just like what this threads about.View attachment 540917


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 5, 2016)

No one wants the chains? Needs to happen this week at the latest, it takes around 7-10 days, plus will likely take me several days to get a chance to get it packed up and to the post office when they are open.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No one wants the chains? Needs to happen this week at the latest, it takes around 7-10 days, plus will likely take me several days to get a chance to get it packed up and to the post office when they are open.



I am really surprised someone hasn't taken your offer. I have a bunch of chains already or I would have been interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No one wants the chains? Needs to happen this week at the latest, it takes around 7-10 days, plus will likely take me several days to get a chance to get it packed up and to the post office when they are open.



I don't even know what the large flat rate of loop chains means lol.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2016)

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't even know what the large flat rate of loop chains means lol.


A large USPS flat rate box filled with chainsaw chains of various pitch, lengths, gauges, and remaining life. Great for the guys who have spinners and grinders. There is definitely a lot of value in his gift if you have the time to get the chains into working order.

I would be all over this but I am kind of a whore for full chisel chain and only run .050 on my saws.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 5, 2016)

He means a USPS large flat rate box full of used chains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 5, 2016)

Assumed people knew being I sold many boxes on here.

"Grab bag" of chain loops. Close to new to junk, various brands, pitches, gauges and lengths. About 40lbs worth. If you want some short "patch" pieces, I can toss in some (usually like the last maybe few inches of chain off a roll)

I could sort the boxes and boxes we have, sharpen and sell for $10-15 a loop but I don't have the time. It's pretty much like #4673 on the to do list and #250 on that list was added 5 years ago haha


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 5, 2016)

Ahhh ok I'm caught up now thanks gents. No im not a big enough hard charger yet to justify something of that magnitude.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe we can start a thread as a " Wish List " as well.. It may jog someones memory as to what they may have in a box or bin somewhere.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2016)

I wish for a single owner MS460 or 372, with limited use, and a minor, overlooked, problem, that I can correct for a total investment of under $200, including bar and chain. 

Also, a Silvey Pro Sharp grinder with free shipping. 

Next?

Philbert


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 5, 2016)

I wish for a air filter for a Solo twin....
While i'm wishing...Dolmar 166, BP1,IEL Twin..............


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm wishing for a air filter and cover for my Clinton 323 chainsaw. I can't even find one anywhere at any price:/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2016)

Mac 1-40 claimed and gone
Other saw, has a 250 air cover on it, still available. Missing clutch cover. No b/c. aint figuring on going to PO when it gets crazy.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I wish for a single owner MS460 or 372, with limited use, and a minor, overlooked, problem, that I can correct for a total investment of under $200, including bar and chain.
> 
> Also, a Silvey Pro Sharp grinder with free shipping.
> 
> ...



Of all the jabroni's on here YOU had to be the one to say such a thing!


----------



## atpchas (Dec 5, 2016)

Two loops of Oregon 34LG (.325, .058, chisel). You tell me how many drive links, I spin ‘em up and send ‘em to you. You pay postage on a USPS Flat Rate box ($6.80).


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 5, 2016)

Crap. Can't remember DL COUNT


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Of all the jabroni's on here YOU had to be the one to say such a thing!


In previous years, '_asking_' has been discouraged - there are a number of other swap threads, the Trading Post, etc. Some people think that it is crass to ask. But if Santa wants to bring me either of those, I would even clean up after his reindeer . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> In previous years, '_asking_' has been discouraged - there are a number of other swap threads, the Trading Post, etc. Some people think that it is crass to ask. But if Santa wants to bring me either of those, I would even clean up after his reindeer . . .
> 
> Philbert




You do have a valid point. I can see your point of view. I was just saying it may jog someones memory. Today I had a customer tell me him mint 038 needed a carb, and they are not available anymore and I just happened to have one.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I wish for a single owner MS460 or 372, with limited use, and a minor, overlooked, problem, that I can correct for a total investment of under $200, including bar and chain.
> 
> Also, a Silvey Pro Sharp grinder with free shipping.
> 
> ...


I've got ms-460 & a new 2 me 046 that runs well haven't had chance to make chips yet. Need to keep both, for 2 power head bar coming next month,but. I'd be able to pay shipping & gas money to & from ups, fedex, or whoever for that free silvey (-;


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a few MS211 parts if anyone wants them, I have two cranks, a sprocket or two and maybe a couple other small parts. If anyone wants them but it will be Monday before I can get them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No one wants the chains? Needs to happen this week at the latest, it takes around 7-10 days, plus will likely take me several days to get a chance to get it packed up and to the post office when they are open.



Dibbs... I let this one sit figuring someone else would take a leap but... ya'll waited to long!



Philbert said:


> I wish for a single owner MS460 or 372, with limited use, and a minor, overlooked, problem, that I can correct for a total investment of under $200, including bar and chain.
> Also, a Silvey Pro Sharp grinder with free shipping.
> Next?
> Philbert


You can come to Iowa and drool on my SDM4, I might even let you sharpen some chain on it... 


1.) Mac 1-40 - jerrycmorrow 
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains - atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - Bowtechmadman
6.)
7.)
8.)



atpchas said:


> Two loops of Oregon 34LG (.325, .058, chisel). You tell me how many drive links, I spin ‘em up and send ‘em to you. You pay postage on a USPS Flat Rate box ($6.80).


Two great minds think alike!

You guys aren't adding to the list like you should... Keeps it organized on whats left and what's been claimed. please fill in one of the blanks with your items!


----------



## atpchas (Dec 5, 2016)

Update:
1.) Mac 1-40 - jerrycmorrow 
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - Bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - atpchas
7.)
8.)


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 5, 2016)

Update:
1.) Mac 1-40 - jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - Bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 5, 2016)

I have an OEM 346xp starter-complete, and a Husqvarna 142 OEM cylinder cover up for grabs, both in good condition. Shipping is on me.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 5, 2016)

If anyones interested i have a poulan 1800 woodsman. Just need fuel system work, fuel lines, filter, carb kit yada yada.But will run if you force feed it. Pm me ill cover shipping if it isnt astronomical.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 5, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> If anyones interested i have a poulan 1800 woodsman. Just need fuel system work, fuel lines, filter, carb kit yada yada.But will run if you force feed it. Pm me ill cover shipping if it isnt astronomical.


I'll take it only if it's hand delivered hahaha


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Shut up


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 5, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Shut up


Sweet gift though in all reality.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Update:
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - nstueve
> 3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - atpchas
> ...



You are missing the box of chains I offered.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You are missing the box of chains I offered.


I just added mine. don't have the patience to take care of everybody's as there are about three that need put on the list


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I just added mine. don't have the patience to take care of everybody's as there are about three that need put on the list



Oh, gotcha. I thought it was a complete list. Derr DE derrr!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Update:
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - nstueve
> 3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - atpchas
> ...


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I will do for the Christmas giveaway 1 or 2 package of 5 chains. Oregon full chisel non safety 3/8 .050 in 72 or 84 drivelinks. they are one time use (only been used one time) chains in very good condition, may require a touch up with a file but most will probably run like they are. they are off of husqvarna 455 and 460 saws with 20" and 24" bars respctively. I will do all 24, 20, or mix of whatever you want. The close up is to show you what you are getting chain wise. They are dirty. recipient pays shipping.
> View attachment 540668
> 
> View attachment 540672
> ...


Any more 84DL chains left?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 6, 2016)

leecopland said:


> I don't find much difference shipping to US or locally in Canada. However I have noticed a BIG difference in shipping from things like Ebay but I think sometimes that down to Ebay as a way for them to charge a high commission for selling.. I was shocked to find that they add the shipping charge that you make to the selling price before calculating the commission. I only buy things from China now, free shipping.


They use to not do do it like they do now. But they were getting screwed stuff was selling for $0.01 and shipping was like $19.99 or $29.99 for say a $10 or $20 item repectively. THEY figured this was the only fair way, but yes international shipping gets you in that case since it costs costs so much more. Or when you sell a saw for say, something that is a high dollar shipper.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 6, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> Any more 84DL chains left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes I have a bunch but I'm doing a pack of five for a raffle type drawing so if you would like to be put in it then I will add your name


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> If anyones interested i have a poulan 1800 woodsman. Just need fuel system work, fuel lines, filter, carb kit yada yada.But will run if you force feed it. Pm me ill cover shipping if it isnt astronomical.



If that's the little top handle saw, I'd love to have it. I don't have a little saw that I can play with. I don't know if I have anything to contribute to the Christmas giveaway as I just started collecting saws. I'll look though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Dibbs... I let this one sit figuring someone else would take a leap but... ya'll waited to long!





ValleyFirewood said:


> You are missing the box of chains I offered.



That's because I claimed said box-o-chain in post #74, and PMed you about it! Unless you got more than one box?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> If that's the little top handle saw, I'd love to have it. I don't have a little saw that I can play with. I don't know if I have anything to contribute to the Christmas giveaway as I just started collecting saws. I'll look though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it's a small 29.5cc top handle...


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Yes I have a bunch but I'm doing a pack of five for a raffle type drawing so if you would like to be put in it then I will add your name


Sure toss me in there

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2016)

Update:
1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood

I just added VF and my gifts, please update yours if it isn't on here.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 6, 2016)

Update:
1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand3


----------



## rupedoggy (Dec 6, 2016)

here are some fun stickers. If you want to put 50 cents into my paypal, I will send you a couple. [email protected] Mike


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 6, 2016)

I just rehabbed an 021....the Magnum sticker would make it more powerful. _The VERY rare Stihl 021 MAGNUM...the legendary big wood saw on a 35cc platform. _ Wonder how many "You're FOS" texts I'd get with that CL ad.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes it is indeed a little top handle it will actaully clean up very nice, i had one before youll be suprised with the power they have it spanked my ms 170. You spoke first its your if you want it. Merry Christmas. I can take a pic later if you like


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Yes it is indeed a little top handle it will actaully clean up very nice, i had one before youll be suprised with the power they have it spanked my ms 170. You spoke first its your if you want it. Merry Christmas. I can take a pic later if you like



I'd love to have it! Thank you! I'll pm you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> If that's the little top handle saw, I'd love to have it. I don't have a little saw that I can play with. I don't know if I have anything to contribute to the Christmas giveaway as I just started collecting saws. I'll look though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't have to be saw related!


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 6, 2016)

I did a couple of my hand made knives last year. They went pretty dang quick.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

Hand made knives are bada**


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2016)

*Chain Rehab Offer*

I will clean, sharpen, and generally recondition any chains that a recipient can rationally fit into a USPS Small, Flat-Rate Box.

This includes: cleaning/degreasing; sharpening cutters ( 30°/55°/0° unless specified); cleaning gullets; adjusting depth gauges (0.025" unless specified); rounding depth gages; minor de-burring of drive links; re-lubricating. Returned in similar package within USPS flat-rate restrictions.

*No rusted, bent, twisted, missing cutters, etc. Round ground only. Reserve the right to reject any chains. Might take me a while to get them back to you (late January?) so don't send me _both_ of your chains if you have winter cutting to do. Good opportunity to 'even out' or rehab some chains for a fresh start.

_(Offer is open to those who celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Winter Solstice, Festivus, etc.; zealots, atheists, agnostics, or just regular folks who enjoy chainsaws and participate in this forum)._

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Chain Rehab Offer*
> 
> I will clean, sharpen, and generally recondition any chains that a recipient can rationally fit into a USPS Small, Flat-Rate Box.
> 
> ...


That's a great gift


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Chain Rehab Offer*
> 
> I will clean, sharpen, and generally recondition any chains that a recipient can rationally fit into a USPS Small, Flat-Rate Box.
> 
> ...


Wow that is awesome!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Chain Rehab Offer*
> 
> I will clean, sharpen, and generally recondition any chains that a recipient can rationally fit into a USPS Small, Flat-Rate Box.
> 
> ...


Dang and here I was going to ship you a rusted scratcher chain for an 8ft mall bar... 

Great gift!


----------



## JonCraig (Dec 6, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Dang and here I was going to ship you a rusted scratcher chain for an 8ft mall bar...
> 
> Great gift!



He might take it anyway as part of his "chain challenge"!


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2016)

mkinslow said:


> I did a couple of my hand made knives last year. They went pretty dang quick.


Do you do contract work on those?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 6, 2016)

nstueve said:


> That's because I claimed said box-o-chain in post #74, and PMed you about it! Unless you got more than one box?



Someone else messaged me before, waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 6, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Chain Rehab Offer*
> 
> I will clean, sharpen, and generally recondition any chains that a recipient can rationally fit into a USPS Small, Flat-Rate Box.
> 
> ...


Great gift.Hope next year someone offers same for chisel (-;


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Dang and here I was going to ship you a rusted scratcher chain for an 8ft mall bar...



(you still can . . .)

Philbert


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 6, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> It doesn't have to be saw related!



Cool! Then I can contribute something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 6, 2016)

Update:
1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand3[/QUOTE]
12) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 6, 2016)

346xp starter has been gifted.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Someone else messaged me before, waiting to hear back from them.


no worries... like you that would be #785 on my list but figured I could find a couple usable loops or ones I could patch and sharpen.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> Cool! Then I can contribute something!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think most of us like working with our hands on stuff so anything mechanical will be well accepted. I think some guys have given smoked meat and other stuff away on the Charity Threads before. Just look around the shop and ask yourself what you havent used in 4-5 years that someone else might get better use from... or even offering services like Philbert did. I have seen medical kits put together by someone working at a hospital (good for accident prone people like me), iphone/pad fixes, etc etc. What do you do professionally? could you offer a small service in that direction. 

Think outside the CHAINSAW BOX people!


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 6, 2016)

nstueve said:


> I think most of us like working with our hands on stuff so anything mechanical will be well accepted. I think some guys have given smoked meat and other stuff away on the Charity Threads before. Just look around the shop and ask yourself what you havent used in 4-5 years that someone else might get better use from... or even offering services like Philbert did. I have seen medical kits put together by someone working at a hospital (good for accident prone people like me), iphone/pad fixes, etc etc. What do you do professionally? could you offer a small service in that direction.
> 
> Think outside the CHAINSAW BOX people!



I'm an operator at a chemical plant, so I doubt anyone could use my services there, unless they're putting a distillation column in their back yard.  I couldn't find anything mechanical, but I did find some pipe tobacco that doesn't really suit me. I'll offer up three tins of Sutliff pipe tobacco. I have Breckinridge, Balkan Luxury Blend 957, and Gaslight. The first two have at max two bowls out of them. The gas light has one complete plug, and about half of the other one already cut and flaked. I haven't been smoking my pipes much, and I prefer aromatics. I'll pay shipping to lower 48.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 6, 2016)

svk said:


> Do you do contract work on those?


Yes sir I do as time allows. I've probably traded or given away more than I've sold. Especially to veterans I know. I've got a couple knives serving duty with some special forces guys I know. Plenty all over Tennessee too. All I need is time to make them


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2016)

mkinslow said:


> Yes sir I do as time allows. I've probably traded or given away more than I've sold. Especially to veterans I know. I've got a couple knives serving duty with some special forces guys I know. Plenty all over Tennessee too. All I need is time to make them


That is cool. I know a guy who makes knives but he is in the guards and is on a base in Virginia for several months.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 6, 2016)

I have plenty of paracord bracelets laying around. Guess I could make one for someone but I'm out of practice. Just trying to think of something I could give


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 6, 2016)

LonestarStihl said:


> I have plenty of paracord bracelets laying around. Guess I could make one for someone but I'm out of practice. Just trying to think of something I could give



I helped my daughter make a couple of those. It was from a cheap Chinese kit that probably had about 15lbs breaking strength instead of what real paracord has. It was cool nonetheless. This was me looking for stuff in my garage. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 6, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I helped my daughter make a couple of those. It was from a cheap Chinese kit that probably had about 15lbs breaking strength instead of what real paracord has. It was cool nonetheless. This was me looking for stuff in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love that movie


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 6, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I helped my daughter make a couple of those. It was from a cheap Chinese kit that probably had about 15lbs breaking strength instead of what real paracord has. It was cool nonetheless. This was me looking for stuff in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahahahaha I like it. 

I've made a dog collar before and other stuff but it's been a couple of years maybe


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 6, 2016)

Top cover for 346xp, a couple scuffs, but No cracks that needs another home

Shipped free(unless you live in Patagonia)


----------



## MnSam (Dec 6, 2016)

New Cabers.
Shipped


----------



## MnSam (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is a Jonsereds 621 piston. It has some scuffs on the exhaust side, been lightly cleaned up with a scotch bright. This might work fine in a light use saw. I was fortunate to find a NOS one for my saw.
Shipped


----------



## MnSam (Dec 6, 2016)

Good used recoil assy.
Shipped


----------



## Lb7 dmax (Dec 6, 2016)

MnSam said:


> New Cabers.
> Shipped
> View attachment 541676


I could use the cabers! Been wanting to freshen up my 372 and do a gasket delete.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 6, 2016)

Pm me your address and they will be on their way.


----------



## Lb7 dmax (Dec 6, 2016)

PM sent, thanks a bunch!


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright I'm going to add a Poulan P3416. It is not currently running according to the guy I bought it from but he told me that on other saws that all I had to do was add gas. It has compression and checked with gauge but it was kinda high. Haven't had time to do anything else with it but it's free to whoever will pay the shipping on it


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 7, 2016)

mainewoods said:


> Update:
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> 3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
> ...


12) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)[/QUOTE]
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestartStihl


----------



## MnSam (Dec 7, 2016)

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestartStihl
14) 372 rings, 621 piston, 55 recoil - @MnSam


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 7, 2016)

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestarStihl
14) 372 rings, 621 piston, 55 recoil - @MnSam

Sorry had to correct the spelling of my own name. Thanks @stihlaficionado


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 7, 2016)

MnSam said:


> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> 3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
> 4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
> ...




15. 346 xp top cover(has the primer bulb hole) @stihlaficionado


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 7, 2016)

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestartStihl
14) 372 rings, 621 piston, 55 recoil - @MnSam

15. 346 xp top cover @stihlaficionado
16. Pipe tobacco @n240sxguy see post 118


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 7, 2016)

Forgot to add mine to the list yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 7, 2016)

Jonsered 2065 Top cover. Price of t
he ride.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 7, 2016)

2150 Starter. price of the ride.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 7, 2016)

2065 cylinder. Had mild transfer. cleaned up using MM method. Should run again. Free to anybody who can use it. I only ask for the price of the ride.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am have a craftsman 1.9 top handle saw. It has good compression but no spark. You pay the ride and it's yours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Dec 7, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> I am have a craftsman 1.9 top handle saw. It has good compression but no spark. You pay the ride and it's yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like this.

I'll have to pillage the shop tomorrow for something to toss into the mix.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 7, 2016)

Matt_Ellerbee said:


> I would like this.
> 
> I'll have to pillage the shop tomorrow for something to toss into the mix.



PM sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnSam (Dec 7, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


>



Interesting. I never noticed the location of the recoil handle on these until now.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 7, 2016)

MnSam said:


> Interesting. I never noticed the location of the recoil handle on these until now.



That is interesting, I've only seen 3 saws with the recoil done like that and two were Poulans. It's a neat saw, I knew someone would want it. It might just need the points cleaned and be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnSam (Dec 7, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> If anyones interested i have a poulan 1800 woodsman. Just need fuel system work, fuel lines, filter, carb kit yada yada.But will run if you force feed it. Pm me ill cover shipping if it isnt astronomical.



Happy this was offered and claimed. These can actually be quite spunky little saws. Intake is reed valve but the exhaust can be improved upon. Fun to play with.


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 8, 2016)

MnSam said:


> Happy this was offered and claimed. These can actually be quite spunky little saws. Intake is reed valve but the exhaust can be improved upon. Fun to play with.



I'm very excited! I can't wait to get it! I'll pm you. Curious about the reed valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 8, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I'm very excited! I can't wait to get it! I'll pm you. Curious about the reed valve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There an old School 2 stroke intake type. Many older outboards used this type. like a reed. allows to suck in but not blow out.


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 8, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> There an old School 2 stroke intake type. Many older outboards used this type. like a reed. allows to suck in but not blow out.



So it still looks similar to a normal intake, but it basically has a check valve in it. I was curious because I've got an old stand up jet ski, and it is piston port, where the ones made after it were reed valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 8, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> So it still looks similar to a normal intake, but it basically has a check valve in it. I was curious because I've got an old stand up jet ski, and it is piston port, where the ones made after it were reed valve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ones I have seen on outboards that's the case. Never messed with a saw one though.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 8, 2016)

Round 2: Poulan / Craftsman Fuel Line Kit - fits most any 42cc or smaller saw from 1990-2010. Free Shipping to lower 48. Specify in PM which purge bulb is needed - Snap In or Screw In. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mortalitool (Dec 8, 2016)

Ill post something up later on today. Im sure i have lots of goodies i dont need to keep.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone ..


----------



## Lb7 dmax (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a not so pretty but seems to be complete clutch cover from a 345 to give. Maybe someone can use it? I'll cover shipping to lower 48.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 8, 2016)

Lb7 dmax said:


> View attachment 542223
> View attachment 542224
> I have a not so pretty but seems to be complete clutch cover from a 345 to give. Maybe someone can use it? I'll cover shipping to lower 48.


Does anyone know if this will fit a 445? cause the brake doesn't work on my 445 and this would be a quick fix for me if it fits.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 9, 2016)

If the item I posted is already shipped should I leave it off the list


----------



## MnSam (Dec 9, 2016)

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.)5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.)XL 12 parts,lots
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestartStihl
14) 621 piston - @MnSam
15. 346 xp top cover @stihlaficionado
16. Pipe tobacco @n240sxguy see post 118

Updated, items removed from list.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 9, 2016)

MnSam said:


> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> 3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
> 4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
> ...


Can you add my username behind the XL 12 parts?
Thanks


----------



## Marshy (Dec 9, 2016)

mkinslow said:


> I did a couple of my hand made knives last year. They went pretty dang quick.


Your knives are top notch. Being a quality hand made piece like that means a lot. I'm not telling you what you should/shouldn't do but I think if you offer a knife up to the forum this year you should consider doing a raffle ($5 tickets) and donate the money (how you see fit) to a local charity of your choice. That would really 'pay it forward'. From the generosity I've seen on this forum and the quality of your knives I know it could help someone this time of year. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is complete - I made a few corrections that I noticed:

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.) 5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new--- @astnmacgto
8.) XL 12 parts,lots @Yukon Stihl
9) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover (mainewoods)
13) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestartStihl
14) 621 piston - @MnSam
15. 346 xp top cover @stihlaficionado
16. Pipe tobacco (see Post #118) @n240sxguy
17. Chain Rehab offer (see Post #104) @Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 9, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Your knives are top notch. Being a quality hand made piece like that means a lot. I'm not telling you what you should/shouldn't do but I think if you offer a knife up to the forum this year you should consider doing a raffle ($5 tickets) and donate the money (how you see fit) to a local charity of your choice. That would really 'pay it forward'. From the generosity I've seen on this forum and the quality of your knives I know it could help someone this time of year.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


I would buy a few 5 dollar raffle tickets for a handmade USA knife, especially for charity


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 9, 2016)

Guess I will dig around aND look up that 335 cover to see of it fits


----------



## djones (Dec 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Not sure if this is complete - I made a few corrections that I noticed:
> 
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> ...


18 2 homelite bars 1 14" & 1 16" djones


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is 'complete' - I made a few corrections that I noticed:

1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
3.) 2x 325 .058 34LG oregon chains of any length - @atpchas
4.) 211 stihl parts - @brandonstc6
5.) Poulan Pro 295 (good compression) - @bowtechmadman
6.) 2x 3/8LP .043 GB R43S chains of any length - @atpchas
7.) 5x 3/8 .050 full chisel oregon chain, 72 or 84dl you pick, used/like new - @astnmacgto
8.) XL 12 parts,lots @Yukon Stihl
9.) A064 14" for 1/4" pitch chain OR New Oregon replacement sprocket nose for .325 chain @svk
10.) Large flat rate of chains @ValleyFirewood
11.) Poulan Fuel Line Kit (2) @dougand312) OEM H-142 top cover @mainewoods
13.) Poulan p3416 whole saw "unknown" operating condition @LonestarStihl
14.) 621 piston - @MnSam
15.) 346 xp top cover @stihlaficionado
16.) Pipe tobacco (see Post #118) @n240sxguy
17.) Chain Rehab offer (see Post #104) @Philbert
18.) 2 homelite bars 1 14" & 1 16" @djones


----------



## leecopland (Dec 9, 2016)

Are you taking them off once they are claimed?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 9, 2016)

Update on the ms 211 parts I'm giving away, I have two cranks, two flywheels, two clutches, two intake boots, one sprocket and one oiler gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Not sure if this is 'complete' - I made a few corrections that I noticed:
> 
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> ...


 @


----------



## mortalitool (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll throw in this recoil. For an 024/026 stihl. In good working order. I'll pay shipping. Merry Christmas.












Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Dec 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Not sure if this is 'complete' - I made a few corrections that I noticed:
> 
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> ...



Haven't dug in shop yet,but here is some stuff. 7" AR quad rail with barrel nut and a set of vortex scope rings.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2016)

leecopland said:


> Are you taking them off once they are claimed?


'I' am not keeping it up - not sure that it is needed on a thread like this, versus a raffle thread.

I just noted a few obvious errors in a list someone else posted that I wanted to correct.

Philbert


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Not sure if this is 'complete' - I made a few corrections that I noticed:
> 
> 1.) Mac 1-40 - @jerrycmorrow
> 2.) 2x 325 .058 carlton chains of any length - @nstueve
> ...


Clutch cover for 345 that @ld7 dmax posted


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you sir for your compliment I've been thinking about some things on the knife deal but not sure what to do yet. Not an excuse but I've been working so many hours a week at my regular job and saws on the side it's hard to come up with a good solution. But I'm working on finding out what to do. But I want to do something either way


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 9, 2016)

Matt_Ellerbee said:


> Haven't dug in shop yet,but here is some stuff. 7" AR quad rail with barrel nut and a set of vortex scope rings.


That's a nice gift, just curious what brand is the quad, I have a low budget at3 tactical and it rocks


----------



## leecopland (Dec 10, 2016)

OK if we are going off saws, I have a .243 Win bullet seating die that I'll never use. Yours for postage, from Canada. Pic later


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Dec 10, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> That's a nice gift, just curious what brand is the quad, I have a low budget at3 tactical and it rocks



I'm thinking it's a radical firearms. Came on a pistol upper I bought from them years ago.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone want a homelite super xl. It seems to have good compression. You pay the ride and it's yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 10, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> Does anyone want a homelite super xl. It seems to have good compression. You pay the ride and it's yours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 10, 2016)

_OK, things have been a bit slow here . . ._

*Philbert's Home Made Happy Saw Gift Set*



*
Includes:
- tethered 13mm / 19mm, hi-viz scrench (specially tapered to fit those narrow Swedish chain tensioners);
- tethered, genuine STIHL carb adjusting screwdriver & toothpick;
- field cleaning kit with toothbrush, dusting brush, and re-pourposed bar groove&hole cleaner;
- Oregon #556418 chain pitch and gauge measuring tool with personalized instructions.

*includes some _recycled_ content (for you environmental types). Colors may vary.

Recipient pays the shipping. Please send me a PM.

Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## Armbru84 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have 2 Oregon 20" 3/8 .063 chains I will send. I think they are semi chisel. Taker to pay the shipping.


----------



## Armbru84 (Dec 10, 2016)

I claimed Philberts home made saw gift. Good little kit!


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 10, 2016)

Philbert said:


> _OK, things have been a bit slow here . . ._
> 
> *Philbert's Home Made Happy Saw Gift Set*
> 
> ...


Claimed?

Nevermore I see the last post.

That's a cool set!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 11, 2016)

Spent some time on the XL12's yesterday.
There are 3-4 that could be saved and made into runners.They have spark and good p/c and could be complete.
One is a Super XL with the Auto oiler.
Then there are lots of parts.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 11, 2016)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Spent some time on the XL12's yesterday.
> There are 3-4 that could be saved and made into runners.They have spark and good p/c and could be complete.
> One is a Super XL with the Auto oiler.
> Then there are lots of parts.


I think I have a home light that needs some parts. I need to go look to see what it actually is


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 11, 2016)

Update on my chain drawing-

I have set aside 10 chains- 5x 84DL and 5 72DL 

I will do the drawing and the winner gets choice of what they want

Runner up will be notified of what 5 are left (could be a mix bag) and will have the option to take them all or if they can only use certain ones they will be able to take those only. 

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 13, 2016)

So there are 4 that run on gas squirted in the carb.
1 Blue Super XL and 1 Red super XL and 2 red xl's
The red and blue supers were put away seized by a bolt that backed out behind the flywheel,the red one is low hrs there are machining marks on the rings.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 13, 2016)

Going to do the drawing this Friday evening. if you want to be in on the drawing then you better speak up. 

I will package them up and send them out the following monday, this should ensure their delivery before Christmas.

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 13, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Going to do the drawing this Friday evening. if you want to be in on the drawing then you better speak up.
> 
> I will package them up and send them out the following monday, this should ensure their delivery before Christmas.
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all


Edit: ok i see i did.

Did I throw in? I don't remember at this point. I know I did with someone and chains??


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 13, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> Edit: ok i see i did.
> 
> Did I throw in? I don't remember at this point. I know I did with someone and chains??


Yep you are on the list


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 13, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Going to do the drawing this Friday evening. if you want to be in on the drawing then you better speak up.
> 
> I will package them up and send them out the following monday, this should ensure their delivery before Christmas.
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all



What does it take to get in? Just say so?


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 13, 2016)

You betcha, the only thing I ask is that you have an actual need for the chains, rather than just want them to resell or something. 


And the 25 inch stihl bars are 84DL count

Ik cause that's what I have on my 029 super..... direct fit


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 13, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> You betcha, the only thing I ask is that you have an actual need for the chains, rather than just want them to resell or something.
> 
> 
> And the 25 inch stihl bars are 84DL count
> ...



No it'd be nice to have some more chains


----------



## Philbert (Dec 13, 2016)

Somehow, these posts made me think of Jacob Marley's chains in _A Christmas Carol_ . . . 

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 13, 2016)

LonestarStihl said:


> No it'd be nice to have some more chains


Consider it done


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 13, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Consider it done



Thank you sir


----------



## David Young (Dec 13, 2016)

sawjunky23 said:


> 2065 cylinder. Had mild transfer. cleaned up using MM method. Should run again. Free to anybody who can use it. I only ask for the price of the ride.View attachment 541955
> View attachment 541956



Is this still available? Mark me as interested


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 14, 2016)

346 xp top cover is claimed


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 14, 2016)

sawjunky23 said:


> 2065 cylinder. Had mild transfer. cleaned up using MM method. Should run again. Free to anybody who can use it. I only ask for the price of the ride.View attachment 541955
> View attachment 541956


2065 Cylinder is spoken for.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't have much to give and funds are low being the season that it is so all items will have to be paid shipping but here is my list...

1- Almost new 24" oregon powermatch with all paint and letters still intact small mount husky bar 3/8 .050 84dl

2- Dolmar 6400 muffler with cat that has has a slit cut in it for mm

3- Poulan 3400-4000 bucking spike with mounting screws.

A few things here to give and will look for more when I get a chance.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> You betcha, the only thing I ask is that you have an actual need for the chains, rather than just want them to resell or something.
> 
> Hope I am still in the run for these. I sure could use some 84dl!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2016)

*Jonsered Gift Set*




NEW!

Philbert


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 14, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I don't have much to give and funds are low being the season that it is so all items will have to be paid shipping but here is my list...
> 
> 1- Almost new 24" oregon powermatch with all paint and letters still intact small mount husky bar 3/8 .050 84dl
> 
> ...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

I am not seeing where you said anything...


----------



## atpchas (Dec 14, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I am not seeing where you said anything...


His reply is merged with the quote of your message. Hit the "Click to expand."


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Jonsered Gift Set*
> 
> View attachment 543586
> 
> ...



Is this still available? My wifey works at tsc and runs a Jonsered! I would love to put this under the tree for her!!!


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Dec 14, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Is this still available? My wifey works at tsc and runs a Jonsered! I would love to put this under the tree for her!!!



Ha! Awesome!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Is this still available? My wifey works at tsc and runs a Jonsered! I would love to put this under the tree for her!!!


Send me a PM!

Philbert


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Send me a PM!
> 
> Philbert



Sending..


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 14, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I am not seeing where you said anything...


I think I could use the 24" bar. Would it fit a Jred 2255?


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't see where you said anything here?


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 14, 2016)

Still Available: Poulan / Craftsman Fuel Line Kit - fits most any 42cc or smaller saw from 1990-2010. Free Shipping to lower 48. Specify in PM which purge bulb is needed - Snap In or Screw In. Merry Christmas.


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 14, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> Still Available: Poulan / Craftsman Fuel Line Kit - fits most any 42cc or smaller saw from 1990-2010. Free Shipping to lower 48. Specify in PM which purge bulb is needed - Snap In or Screw In. Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 543627



I could use that. I've got one that doesn't hardly want to work at all. It doesn't leak yet, but probably only a matter of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 14, 2016)

sawjunky23 said:


> I think I could use the 24" bar. Would it fit a Jred 2255?



Yea it would but buck futter pm'd me before you replied.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 14, 2016)

No problem


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 14, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I could use that. I've got one that doesn't hardly want to work at all. It doesn't leak yet, but probably only a matter of time.


OK. I'll send out tomorrow.


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 14, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> OK. I'll send out tomorrow.



Schweeet! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 15, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> That is interesting, I've only seen 3 saws with the recoil done like that and two were Poulans. It's a neat saw, I knew someone would want it. It might just need the points cleaned and be good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is a Poulan also. Tom


----------



## jared a (Dec 15, 2016)

Not chainsaw related, but I have a brand new set of cabella s fleece sheets, queen size, color white. They have never been opened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jared a (Dec 15, 2016)

Not chainsaw related, but I have a brand new set of cabella s fleece sheets, queen size, color white. They have never been opened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 15, 2016)

jared a said:


> Not chainsaw related, but I have a brand new set of cabella s fleece sheets, queen size, color white. They have never been opened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It all counts!


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 15, 2016)

jared a said:


> Not chainsaw related, but I have a brand new set of cabella s fleece sheets, queen size, color white. They have never been opened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can say that again!


----------



## jared a (Dec 15, 2016)

Shipped free also to lower 48


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sld961 (Dec 15, 2016)

jared a said:


> Not chainsaw related, but I have a brand new set of cabella s fleece sheets, queen size, color white. They have never been opened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could use these if they're not spoken for. The wife would love them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jared a (Dec 15, 2016)

You got it pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Yay! Somebody besides me posted something not chainsaw related! Pipe tobacco is still available. See post 118 for details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 15, 2016)

Received the Homelite from @brandonstc6. Thank you again. 

My bar and bar tip are still available. I'll see what else I can throw on here this weekend.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 15, 2016)

Chains winners will be selected tomorrow night! don't hesitate to get in on it!


----------



## jared a (Dec 15, 2016)

Lil off topic, but in the spirit of giving, my wife works as a waitress, and waited on an older couple. She commented to the woman how nice her scarf was, the woman said she made it herself. After their meal was done, the woman handed my wife the scarf and said here you go, I need an excuse to make another one. My wife posted on a local FB page about the woman's generosity hoping to be able to thank her again, and received over 1000 likes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Received the Homelite from @brandonstc6. Thank you again.
> 
> My bar and bar tip are still available. I'll see what else I can throw on here this weekend.


Which bar/tip is that?


----------



## svk (Dec 15, 2016)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Which bar/tip is that?


14" A064 bar for 1/4" chain Or new tip for Oregon powermatch .325 nose sprocket.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 16, 2016)

Back a ways.






The vintage Oregon top right in .325" only.

Oops! On the 'other' forum.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Back a ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get replacement rivets for the 404 in the corner? I have one here at the house in 3/8 with no rivets


----------



## rupedoggy (Dec 16, 2016)

Go down to the local rivet store. If you don't know where that is ask an Amish person. Mike


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

rupedoggy said:


> Go down to the local rivet store. If you don't know where that is ask an Amish person. Mike


No Amish people in my area


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 16, 2016)

Fastnel maybe?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Can you get replacement rivets for the 404 in the corner? I have one here at the house in 3/8 with no rivets



http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...-Replacement-Nose-Rivets-Bag-of-25-532437.axd

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

Philbert said:


> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...-Replacement-Nose-Rivets-Bag-of-25-532437.axd
> 
> Philbert


That's awesome


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> That's awesome


_AND_, with a bag of 25, you would have plenty of bar rivets left over to gift in _next_ years' Xmas Giving thread!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 16, 2016)

When I bought a new oregon tip, I got two rivets. One to put in the saw, and the other to roll somewhere under the work bench.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2016)

svk said:


> When I bought a new oregon tip, I got two rivets. One to put in the saw, and the other to roll somewhere under the work bench.


Zip-lock bags are your friend . . . .

Philbert


----------



## leecopland (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been washing out used ones just right for oily chains


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

Drawing for chains in 1 hour


Get in while you can


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Drawing for chains in 1 hour
> 
> 
> Get in while you can


My 3 year old just told me he wanted to throw his name in the hat also. haha


----------



## James Miller (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you @MnSam


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> My 3 year old just told me he wanted to throw his name in the hat also. haha


Gotta love kids, he needs one of those sweet stihl toys, they are so cool I want one!


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

leecopland said:


> I've been washing out used ones just right for oily chains


I like pegboard for my extras


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Gotta love kids, he needs one of those sweet stihl toys, they are so cool I want one!


I almost got him one last year. I need to get him one this year.

And for the record he really didn't tell me that. But I bet he would, he likes all daddies stuff.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> I almost got him one last year. I need to get him one this year.
> 
> And for the record he really didn't tell me that. Bet I bet he would, he likes all daddies stuff.


I figured as much haha, my brothers little guy has a stihl toy and he takes it out whenever my bro goes out with the real ones


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Drawing for chains in 1 hour
> Get in while you can



I'd like to get in a drawing for a 72 or 84 DL chain.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Gotta love kids, he needs one of those sweet stihl toys, they are so cool I want one!









Like these cool kid saws? 

NOT FOR GIVEAWAY OR SALE  sorry kids would kill me


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 16, 2016)

I want to get him the stihl so his is like daddy.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> I'd like to get in a drawing for a 72 or 84 DL chain.


The drawing is for 5 chains total of your choosing? are you still interested


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

LonestarStihl said:


> Like these cool kid saws?
> 
> NOT FOR GIVEAWAY OR SALE  sorry kids would kill me


Yeah super sweet


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Yeah super sweet



My little one lives and breathes chainsaw.

His goes everywhere. Even the grocery store


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

LonestarStihl said:


> My little one lives and breathes chainsaw.
> 
> His goes everywhere. Even the grocery store


That's fantastic, makes me wish I had a little one haha


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

The drawing has been done. I will pm the winner to let them know as well as the runner up, the runner up will have the chance to take what the winner doesn't pick unless of course they can't use them.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

And the winner is................. @svk 


Runner up is.................. @Four Paws 

Congratulations guys and Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## svk (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you so much!!! @astnmacgto

Since I had already claimed a gift before the drawing I'm definitely done for this season.

I'd also like to add to my list of offered goods:

Can anyone use a nice used but clean Husky 61 cylinder, piston/rings, intake tract, and carb? I'll cover the ride to anywhere in the US. Or if you just want part of it I'll split it up. 

I just ask that this is claimed for actual use and not for resale.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 16, 2016)

@warp


svk said:


> Thank you so much!!! @astnmacgto
> 
> Since I had already claimed a gift before the drawing I'm definitely done for this season.
> 
> ...


Are there any other saw cases that will fit on that you know of?


----------



## svk (Dec 16, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> @warp
> 
> Are there any other saw cases that will fit on that you know of?


61, 266, 268, 272


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 17, 2016)

Big thanks for the generous gift of chains from @astnmacgto !!!

They will be put to good use cutting my yearly supply of wood, and helping neighbors and friends cut theirs!


----------



## svk (Dec 17, 2016)

@GeorgiaVol has claimed the 61 top end. 

Still have the powermatch .325 tip and the 14" A064 bar for 1/4" chain.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Walbro K20-WAT rebuild kit (AM). Free shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas.


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got a PriorityStart ProMax automatic battery disconnect if anybody wants it. Free shipping to lower 48.







Gifted



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 17, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I've got a PriorityStart ProMax automatic battery disconnect if anybody wants it. Free shipping to lower 48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious how that works? Does it auto disconnect below a certain voltage and then reconnect when a current is demanded?


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, basically. I forget the voltage, something like 12.2 I think. The little black wire goes to the ground lug on the battery. When you use something that goes to ground, usually your brake lights, it reconnects. My wife has an 04 Escalade, and was having some issues with parasitic voltage drain from all the stupid new fangled computer crap they put on cars now. It helped, but just kinda disguised it. Replaced the battery, and all is well. Guys with corvettes are big users of these apparently. Parasitic battery drain combined with driving the vehicle once a month leads to a dead battery. I'll keep my 97 4Runner. Basically only computer is the fuel injection. Keep it simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 17, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> Yes, basically. I forget the voltage, something like 12.2 I think. The little black wire goes to the ground lug on the battery. When you use something that goes to ground, usually your brake lights, it reconnects. My wife has an 04 Escalade, and was having some issues with parasitic voltage drain from all the stupid new fangled computer crap they put on cars now. It helped, but just kinda disguised it. Replaced the battery, and all is well. Guys with corvettes are big users of these apparently. Parasitic battery drain combined with driving the vehicle once a month leads to a dead battery. I'll keep my 97 4Runner. Basically only computer is the fuel injection. Keep it simple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea all the new stuff will kill a battery. My 01 highlander has no issues or aftermarket crap and will kill a 2 year old battery in like 2 months or so of not using it. Kill it dead.

If it shuts off at 12.2 that's basically dead on a 12 battery it must be higher than that. Close to like 12.5 I would think. But that's cool gadget.

These new cars will certainly kill them if you don't use it every few weeks for sure.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 17, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> Yea all the new stuff will kill a battery. My 01 highlander has no issues or aftermarket crap and will kill a 2 year old battery in like 2 months or so of not using it. Kill it dead.
> 
> If it shuts off at 12.2 that's basically dead on a 12 battery it must be higher than that. Close to like 12.5 I would think. But that's cool gadget.
> 
> These new cars will certainly kill them if you don't use it every few weeks for sure.


Battery tenders are your friend!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 17, 2016)

*Long Shot*

My neighbor installed in-floor heating and has lots of this PEX tubing left over. He was going to toss it, but I volunteered to take it to the Habitat Re-Use store. If anybody wants it for an OWB or something, please let me know soon, and you can intercept it. 2 coils as shown. Length? Local pickup in Saint Paul, MN. Don't even ask about shipping! Need to get it out of the garage fairly soon.





Philbert


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 17, 2016)

clemsonfor said:


> Yea all the new stuff will kill a battery. My 01 highlander has no issues or aftermarket crap and will kill a 2 year old battery in like 2 months or so of not using it. Kill it dead.
> 
> If it shuts off at 12.2 that's basically dead on a 12 battery it must be higher than that. Close to like 12.5 I would think. But that's cool gadget.
> 
> These new cars will certainly kill them if you don't use it every few weeks for sure.



It's pretty low, but I don't know the voltage. 12.2 is only like 30% charge. It's basically made as a last ditch "omg I want my car to start one time to get me home" device.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas gents here is something 
Listed on both sites .
It's a 281/288 high top carb adapter .
Merry Christmas


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas from member hanniedog. Thought I could file for a chain build off .
2 Carlton chains.

Merry Christmas
Listed on both sites too!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 17, 2016)

'Liked' both on both sites too!

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2016)

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas gents here is something View attachment 544163
> Listed on both sites .
> It's a 281/288 high top carb adapter .
> Merry Christmas


Gifted to T.Roller


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 17, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Battery tenders are your friend!


I like those little solar panel ones from HF they work great


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2016)

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas gents here is something View attachment 544163
> Listed on both sites .
> It's a 281/288 high top carb adapter .
> Merry Christmas


I may have another one !


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 18, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> Walbro K20-WAT rebuild kit (AM). Free shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas.



Gifted.


----------



## Stew7 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have 2 of these Stihl Full Chisel chains NIB. .325" x .063" x 18". I don't have a saw that uses them anymore.

Free to a good home. I'll cover shipping.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 19, 2016)

I know its not much but, I 


have a 46cc Poulan engine. No scoring and feels like good bearings. I went to take pictures and discovered that 3 of the bolts that mount it to the chassis are broken off in the engine. Doesn't look like it would be too hard to get them out. If anyone would like it I will pay shipping to the lower 48. I included a picture of the case it came out of. The case is messed up pretty bad, so just the engine.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 19, 2016)

Stew7 said:


> I have 2 of these Stihl Full Chisel chains NIB. .325" x .063" x 18". I don't have a saw that uses them anymore.
> 
> Free to a good home. I'll cover shipping.



I'll have to measure my bar but I could probably use one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 19, 2016)

Stew7 said:


> I have 2 of these Stihl Full Chisel chains NIB. .325" x .063" x 18". I don't have a saw that uses them anymore.
> 
> Free to a good home. I'll cover shipping.



Do you still have the chains? I have a 028 that can use them.


----------



## Stew7 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob95065 said:


> Do you still have the chains? I have a 028 that can use them.



Yep - no takers yet so they're all yours. PM your address and I'll send out this week.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Poulan / Craftsman Chain Tensioner Bar Adjust 530069611 (AM). Screw = 2 3/16". Fits most any Poulan from 1990 and newer. You may need to flip pin, depends on where screw mounts - clutch cover or saw body. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 20, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> Poulan / Craftsman Chain Tensioner Bar Adjust 530069611 (AM). Screw = 2 3/16". Fits most any Poulan from 1990 and newer. You may need to flip pin, depends on where screw mounts - clutch cover or saw body.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 544767


Would love to have it


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 20, 2016)

Mr. Philbert has claimed the Poulan engine and with a little help from some elves, it will be loaded onto Santa's sleigh tomorrow and on its way. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 20, 2016)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Would love to have it


Sure. PM your addy and I'll get it out Wed.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 21, 2016)

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas from member hanniedog. Thought I could file for a chain build off .
> 2 Carlton chains.View attachment 544164
> View attachment 544165
> Merry Christmas
> Listed on both sites too!


Still available


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 21, 2016)

skippysphins said:


> Still available



I would like them if still available!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2016)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I would like them if still available!


OK they are yours .
Please thank hanniedog ok
Send me your address


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 23, 2016)

Will try to ship out Saturday morning ..


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2016)

Starter is in good shape, no cracks or breaks, works fine. Shipping on me. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 23, 2016)

Received the 61 cylinder. Awesome! And even got a few bonuses. Thank you very much SVK! A very Merry Christmas to each and every one of you!


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey @atpchas, has anyone claimed your two 3/8lp chains .043 GA yet?


----------



## atpchas (Dec 23, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Hey @atpchas, has anyone claimed your two 3/8lp chains .043 GA yet?


No, yours is the first inquiry. Guess not many folks use .043.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 23, 2016)

atpchas said:


> No, yours is the first inquiry. Guess not many folks use .043.


I just got a couple super short stihl bars that I believe are .043 if I get a DL count tonight for you can a have a Christmas gift of the two chains your offering?


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2016)

346xp starter has been gifted.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 23, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I just got a couple super short stihl bars that I believe are .043 if I get a DL count tonight for you can a have a Christmas gift of the two chains your offering?


Sure, just don't expect them under the tree on Sunday.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 23, 2016)

atpchas said:


> Sure, just don't expect them under the tree on Sunday.


Im in no hurry for them, especially since it's a gift. Whenever you get to it is fine by me thank you! And Merry Christmas


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

Claim # and it's yours.Will ship all at once in 1 to 3 weeks. All were left overs with life left a couple of each. #1 .325 .050 52x5,66x1dl 3/8lp .050 50dlx5 #2 .375 .050 60x2,59x2,66x2dl #3-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl x6 #4-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl x6 #5 Husky 61 BAR (laser 41045) NEW and one used that looks like same mount. 18" .375 .058 68dl and two chains 1-68dl 1- 70dl .058 If someone makes this orderly Thank you and Merry X-mas. David


----------



## Acornhill (Dec 24, 2016)

David, I would like #3 if available thank you Stephen

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acornhill (Dec 24, 2016)

Or #'4 as in think they are the same 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 24, 2016)

kuhndog said:


> #4 .375 .050 72dl x6


I could put these chains to good use. Thanks. Merry Christmas.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm too slow. #4 is gone. I could use #3.


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

#3,#4 are taken- dougand3 PM me address , Stephen let me know a plan and Merry Christmas


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2016)

kuhndog said:


> Claim # and it's yours.


Claim # and it's yours.
Will ship all at once in 1 to 3 weeks. All were left overs with life left a couple of each.

#1 .325 .050 52dl (x5), 66dl (x1), 3/8lp .050 50dl (x5)
#2 .375 .050 60dl (x2), 59dl (x2), 66dl (x2)
#3-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl (x6)
#4-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl (x6)
#5 Husky 61 BAR (laser 41045) NEW and one used that looks like same mount. 18" .375 .058 68dl and two chains (1) 68dl and (1) 70dl .058

_If someone makes this orderly Thank you_ and Merry X-mas.

David


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Philbert. And #1 claimed astnmacgto


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Id like #2 if still available. Thanks much. Merry Christmas. Jerry


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

Jerry it's yours. PM address #2 is claimed


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

#1-CLAIMED .325 .050 52dl (x5), 66dl (x1), 3/8lp .050 50dl (x5)
#2-CLAIMED .375 .050 60dl (x2), 59dl (x2), 66dl (x2)
#3-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl (x6)
#4-CLAIMED .375 .050 72dl (x6)
#5 Husky 61 BAR (laser 41045) NEW and one used that looks like same mount. 18" .375 .058 68dl and two chains (1) 68dl and (1) 70dl .058


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Pm scent. Thanks much


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 24, 2016)

#5 claimed by Gugi47 Thanks everyone sat on these too long and all have a good Xmas.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2016)

kuhndog said:


> . . . sat on these too long . . . .


(_sounds painful!_)

Merry Xmas!

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 24, 2016)

Philbert said:


> (_sounds painful!_)
> 
> Merry Xmas!
> 
> Philbert


Boy did all those go fast!!


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 24, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> Boy did all those go fast!!


We got some chain vultures around here


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2016)

I have several items here I pulled off the shelf to give away for Christmas. Due to the number of items, I will be asking for shipping. $6 for pistons, $8 for the larger items. They will be sent USPS Priority.

1. Husky 340 P&C, OEM, almost new condition. CLAIMED










2. Stihl 041 recoil/tank housing, NOS





3. Jonsered 2171 crankcase half, like new condition. CLAIMED









4. Husky 372XP XTorq cylinder cover, like new condition.









5. Solo 665 P&C, OEM, less than a tank since new









6. Husky 372XP cylinder, OEM, lots of busted fins, good bore. CLAIMED













7. 372XP piston, OEM, excellent condition CLAIMED









8. OE 346XP piston, OEM, good condition.









9. Stihl 029/290 piston, white box, new





10. Stihl 046/460 piston w/rings, white box, new





11.Husky 45 piston, white box, new





MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my AS friends!


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I have several items here I pulled off the shelf to give away for Christmas. Due to the number of items, I will be asking for shipping. $6 for pistons, $8 for the larger items. They will be sent USPS Priority.
> 
> 1. Husky 340 P&C, OEM, almost new condition.
> 
> ...


Sweet gifts!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2016)

Don' be shy. I need these off the kitchen table, lol.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Don' be shy. I need these off the kitchen table, lol.


I don't have any saws that stuff will fit unfortunately, I have an 029 super but I don't think it's the same piston. I'm sure somebody will claim it!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I don't have any saws that stuff will fit unfortunately, I have an 029 super but I don't think it's the same piston. I'm sure somebody will claim it!


Honestly, I'm not sure which one this is.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 25, 2016)

Do the P&c come as sets for the saws or grab one or the other?


----------



## Marshy (Dec 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I have several items here I pulled off the shelf to give away for Christmas. Due to the number of items, I will be asking for shipping. $6 for pistons, $8 for the larger items. They will be sent USPS Priority.
> 
> 1. Husky 340 P&C, OEM, almost new condition. CLAIMED
> 
> ...



Brad, I could use that 372xp piston. PM inbound. Thank you.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I have several items here I pulled off the shelf to give away for Christmas. Due to the number of items, I will be asking for shipping. $6 for pistons, $8 for the larger items. They will be sent USPS Priority.
> 
> 1. Husky 340 P&C, OEM, almost new condition. CLAIMED
> 
> ...


I'll take the 372 busted fin cylinder.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll offer two chains, choice of any one premade loop of 62DL, 0.325 pitch 0.063 gauge Oregon chain. Your choice of 20LP, 22LPX, or 33LG chain. Merry Christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2016)

Keep grabbing


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 26, 2016)

Come on guys, help me clear the table off! Don't be shy!

2. Stihl 041 recoil/tank housing, NOS





4. Husky 372XP XTorq cylinder cover, like new condition. *CLAIMED*









5. Solo 665 P&C, OEM, less than a tank since new *CLAIMED*









8. OE 346XP piston, OEM, good condition.









9. Stihl 029/290 piston, white box, new





10. Stihl 046/460 piston w/rings, white box, new





11.Husky 45 piston, white box, new


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 26, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Come on guys, help me clear the table off! Don't be shy!
> 
> 2. Stihl 041 recoil/tank housing, NOS
> 
> ...


I would of grabbed the 372 cover as well. But it doesnt match the rest of the plastic on my beater saw. Haha


----------



## kuhndog (Dec 27, 2016)

To my Xmas takers I sent tracking # from USPS and expected day. Dave


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 27, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Come on guys, help me clear the table off! Don't be shy!
> 
> 2. Stihl 041 recoil/tank housing, NOS
> 
> ...


I've got a 460 and a 046 if the new piston is still there I'd appreciate having it on my shelf. 
Thanks Brad Happy Holidays


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> I've got a 460 and a 046 if the new piston is still there I'd appreciate having it on my shelf.
> Thanks Brad Happy Holidays


It's yours. PM me you details.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 30, 2016)

kuhndog said:


> To my Xmas takers I sent tracking # from USPS and expected day. Dave


Got the 72DL chains. Thank You! My 20" bars thank you. They're tired of all that Vanguard L raker going on.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 30, 2016)

kuhndog said:


> To my Xmas takers I sent tracking # from USPS and expected day. Dave


Got mine. Thanks much. Jerry


----------



## kevin j (Dec 30, 2016)

Homelite 150 automatic oiler saw. Looks really nice. Coughs with fuel in the carburetor more info on the Minneapolis craigslist. I do have the air filter cover I found that in the case. Prefer not to ship. If someone in the Minneapolis area wants it and can pick it up you can have it. Contribute a few bucks to your favorite charity
fix and use it please, don't resell or flip 

edit: better yet, contribute something to the scott 08F150 fundraiser.​


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 30, 2016)

For those of you who gave me chain..... I received them today and thank you very much!


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

kevin j said:


> Homelite 150 automatic oiler saw. Looks really nice. Coughs with fuel in the carburetor more info on the Minneapolis craigslist. I do have the air filter cover I found that in the case. Prefer not to ship. If someone in the Minneapolis area wants it and can pick it up you can have it. Contribute a few bucks to your favorite charity
> fix and use it please, don't resell or flip
> 
> edit: better yet, contribute something to the scott 08F150 fundraiser.​


I've already claimed two wonderful gifts this year. But if you don't have any bites I'd gladly throw a few bucks at a charity for this.


----------



## kevin j (Dec 31, 2016)

svk
its yours
you have put a lot into this thread but slso into AS site in general. you can deserve three claims ..........
pm me for info to set up a meeting
no rush this end.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2016)

kevin j said:


> svk
> its yours
> you have put a lot into this thread but slso into AS site in general. you can deserve three claims ..........
> pm me for info to set up a meeting
> no rush this end.


Wow thank you!

I'll find another gift to put up on here when I get home.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2017)

My gifts are all boxed up and should go out tomorrow.


----------



## MnSam (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is a new unused OEM Homelite points set for 150 and maybe others?


----------



## MnSam (Jan 2, 2017)

And here is a decomp valve. A friend of mine sent this for my 075. I just plugged the decomp and sold the saw. If I remember correctly this didn't actually fit in my 075. I do not know for sure what it is for. The part numbers reference a plug (1111 025 2200) and ring gasket (9636 003 0420) which I do not have.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, Eastern Orthodox Christmas is still a few days off, so still in the season!

No reason the spirit of giving (or cleaning out our shops) can't continue all year 'round!

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Well, Eastern Orthodox Christmas is still a few days off, so still in the season!
> 
> No reason the spirit of giving (or cleaning out our shops) can't continue all year 'round!
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, I busted the anvil off on my oregon breaker, you know where a feller can find one?


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm sure when I get back home I can find something else to go into the giveaway. The breaker in question.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Hey Philbert, I busted the anvil off on my oregon breaker, you know where a feller can find one?


Not sure what you mean by 'anvil'.

If it is part of the tool itself, the punch, etc., you can contact Oregon customer service at their 800 number.

If it is the 'anvil' that the chain rests on, you can buy replacements from most catalog/ on line dealers. I prefer the adjustable type over the slotted style.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...rts/Oregon-Chain-Breaker-Anvil-Adjustable.axd


Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'anvil'.
> 
> If it is part of the tool itself, the punch, etc., you can contact Oregon customer service at their 800 number.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry, not the anvil that the chain sits on but the punch itself, I will call oregon, thanks!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2017)

The punches can also be ordered through most dealers. There may be a few different sizes, for different pitch chains, for bar sprocket noses, etc. There were also some different models over the years.

You may want to see if there is any kind of model number cast into your breaker, or go on line to try and match the shape of replacement punches with your old one, to be sure that you get the right one(s).

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...arts/Oregon-Chain-Breaker-Punch-Old-Style.axd




http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...Oregon-Chain-Breaker-Punch-Standard-Chain.axd




Philbert


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 2, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Well, Eastern Orthodox Christmas is still a few days off, so still in the season!
> 
> No reason the spirit of giving (or cleaning out our shops) can't continue all year 'round!
> 
> Philbert


Yep our stuff stays up and on till the epiphany . Sad how many Christians don't even know what that means. not that you have to beleive that or anything just how are so ignorant to things


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2017)

Some if my neighbors leave theirs up all year round!

Philbert


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the link, I need the old style


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2017)

My packages didn't go out until today. Sorry about the delay guys.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 5, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My packages didn't go out until today. Sorry about the delay guys.


Very acceptable at the cost involved. Thanks again Brad


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 5, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My packages didn't go out until today. Sorry about the delay guys.



No problems with that. After all, the best things come to those who wait.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 7, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My packages didn't go out until today. Sorry about the delay guys.


Recieved in todaze mail. Thank you 1ce again (-;


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 6, 2017)

nstueve said:


> A few rules would be good!
> 1.) Postage is paid by person receiving said gift (unless otherwise noted by gifter)
> 2.) Please GIVE and RECEIVE!
> 3.) Gifts are meant to be kept and used, not flipping.
> ...


Hi is the makita 4300i a good saw? Thanks


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 6, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> Hi is the makita 4300i a good saw? Thanks


Haha. Might start your own thread burrying it in the christmas givaway thread is kind of random and limits its exposure.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 6, 2017)

Random is me lol


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a very RANDOM sense of humor! Haha, but if your trying to find as many quality responses as possible to your question you would be best servred posting a new thread with that question in it. Just my thoughts.


Davidnewham said:


> Random is me lol


----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2017)

This is a good reminder. I still have a couple parts to throw on here when I get back from spring break with the kids. It can be the Easter giving thread lol.


----------

